# Entrée Der Untoten



## juoppoeemeli (Dec 23, 2016)

I composed this song with guitar during years and now finally finished of course with harpsichord. In the veins of the Great Late Krzysztof Komeda.




 Please feel free to comment!

Best regards,

ArseVomiting


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

juoppoeemeli said:


> I composed this song with guitar during years and now finally finished of course with harpsichord. In the veins of the Great Late Krzysztof Komeda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to this site juoppoeemeli or should we use ArseVomiting

Do you any more work we van hear?


----------

